# Hot Sauce Resommendations/Discussion Thread



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 10, 2013)

Could you folks recommend me some hot sauce?

I like the Tobasco (love the salsa verde stuff) and Frank's Red Hot stuff, I've got Sriracha, and two types of Dave's Gourmet.

What's hot and tasty that fills the void between Sriracha and Dave in terms of heat?

Oh and for burger 'n fries there's Ketchupeno, it's not really hot at all but has a bit of jalapeno mixed in with ketchup, a nice change.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 10, 2013)

I have finally found the thread for me.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

In that range of heat, I really like Iguana brand Golden Habanero sauce, as well as El Yucateco green habanero sauce. They are both pretty easy to find as well.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 10, 2013)

This may become one of my favorite threads on here. How hot are you willing to go? I find Blair's After Death sauce tastes great, but packs a punch. Also the Tabasco Chipolte is fucking delicious.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 10, 2013)

This thread is amazing. I like stuff REALLY hot (habanero and beyond) so I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for.

Now, we just need a curry thread and all will be right in the world.

Gonna try this soon: Kiss of Fire


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 10, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> This may become one of my favorite threads on here. How hot are you willing to go? I find Blair's After Death sauce tastes great, but packs a punch. Also the Tabasco Chipolte is fucking delicious.



Anything between Sriracha(tasty but I could use more heat) and Dave(I don't think 'sauce' is the correct word for this torturously good magma).
It's a pretty deep 'hole' in my current collection, everything I have is flavorful, but it's either got hardly any kick or just rips out your tongue.

Also just anything that's plain tasty regardless of heat. ex: Cholua


----------



## akinari (Apr 10, 2013)

I really like Tapatio for most practical applications. Tabasco is a bit vinegar heavy for my tastes, although I've never had the verde stuff. Good heat though. Love it on hashbrowns. Really been itching to try some Puckerbutt Pepper Co sauces though. Some of that stuff sounds & looks fantastic. Good topic!


----------



## flavenstein (Apr 10, 2013)

All_¥our_Bass;3504703 said:


> Also just anything that's plain tasty regardless of heat. ex: Cholua



+1 for Cholula (it's more delicious than hot)


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 11, 2013)

Sriracha


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 11, 2013)

akinari said:


> Tabasco is a bit vinegar heavy for my tastes, although I've never had the verde stuff.








It's just straight up salsa verde (pureed green chillies)

Tobasco also has a chipotle sauce that is just chipotle puree.




Yum!!

Neither of these are vinegary at all and are very unlike the 'normal' flavor.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried a sauce called Ass Reaper once. Way too much for me. I love hot sauce but this was just pure heat.

The bottle looks awesome though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 11, 2013)

If you really like Cholula and want something similar with some decent heat, try this stuff.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 11, 2013)

I put hot sauce on literally EVERYTHING. This thread is very relevant to my interests.

Lately I have been loving the Buffalo Wild Wings sauces. Spicy Garlic, Wild, and Blazin' are my usual. Siracha and Tabasco are my old stand by's as well.

I'm hungry now.


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 11, 2013)

There's also a habanero (sp.) version of Tabasco which is really good. Definitely got some heat to it.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 11, 2013)

FireInside said:


> I put hot sauce on literally EVERYTHING. This thread is very relevant to my interests.



Ditto.

As I set here writing this, I'm drinking one of my favorite drinks: Clamato + Castillo Salsa Habanera.

Keeps the ole digestive tract free of parasites


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have to say,

toast with butter, hot sauce, cheddar cheese, then a slice of toast on top, is amazing.


----------



## User Name (Apr 12, 2013)

as hot as i ever go


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2013)

Re: User_Name




*GEEEET OWT!!*

*No real offense intended


----------



## akinari (Apr 12, 2013)

Big +1 for valentina's. Good heat, good flavor, nice consistency. Gonna pick up a thang of puckerbutt's peach habanero hot sauce in a couple of days. Can't wait.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2013)

I put this shit on everything


----------



## sage (Apr 17, 2013)

Already been mentioned, but Cholula is my favourite. The kids love it also. I am a big fan of anything with chipotle in it, so I love that Tabasco Chipotle sauce.


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably the classic tabasco, and i love the chipotle tabasco are certain things, its magnificant, i really like this thread already. another favorite is the Datil pepper sauce from firehouse subs, its not very hot, but goddamn is it tasty


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 18, 2013)

I fuckin LOVE that Tobasco Chipotle sauce....I put that stuff on vanilla bean ice cream; it's got a weird thing to me where it's sweet and then a little spicy, and it goes great with ice cream. I honestly think it's the best condiment ever invented, and it goes on pretty much everything I eat.

Great thread, OP......some nice looking ones in here I'll have to try.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Apr 19, 2013)

One of my favorites. It is cheap, and easy to find, but nobody seems to know about it.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 20, 2013)

I just picked up a bottle of this stuff. The Gunslinger brand is everywhere here in AZ, so I usually have at least one bottle in the fridge at any given time. Never tried the habanero variety though. Will crack this open tomorrow night with some chili.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 21, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> I put this shit on everything



Frank's isn't hot though


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 21, 2013)

One of my favorites. Slightly fruity and packs a good punch (~160k scoville):






And if I'm making a sauce or something, I use a drop or two of this to turn up the heat. 1.5 million scoville:


----------



## Fiction (Apr 21, 2013)

I love hot stuff, I picked up 4 new bottles of hot sauce just the other day;






I also grow quite a lot of chilies, 5 or 6 different species and about 10 plants all up. Unfortunately they're going out of season so I'm pretty depleted at the moment, but I nabbed a picture of my last ghost chili until spring pops around 






Also these tiny bastards are pretty damn hot


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 8, 2013)

Greatoliver said:


> There's also a habanero (sp.) version of Tabasco which is really good. Definitely got some heat to it.


I got a bottle of this recently. It's gooood stuff.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 14, 2013)

Apparently there is a chipotle style cholula.

I have obtained a bottle.
It is made of deliciousness.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 14, 2013)

I love hot food when it's not too hot. My favorite sauces are the habanero Tabasco and Sriracha. The tabasco works really well with nachos and burritos and the Sriracha for noodles, pizzas and chicken wings.


----------



## Murdstone (May 14, 2013)

Fiction said:


>



Good sized plant there, the chilis are nice and big. 

Also is that T. bridgesii you've got there in the background? Looks like it could use a little love 

I just picked up a locally-made Trinidad scorpion garlic sauce today, it's killer.


----------



## Fiction (May 14, 2013)

Nah, just a boring old cactus, The base is almost completely dead but the stalk on the end is still alive and kicking. That one is my housemates, I think he's given up on it though. (Same with the fly trap).

Awesome, I bought a Trinidad Scorpion chili sauce again a few weeks ago. Ridiculous, more of a novelty as I don't add it to anything. The others get used daily on sandwiches or in meals. They're now planted in my garden ready for spring, also do you have any idea what the plant on the left could be? When I purchased the ghost the guy gave me that one and said it's like a mini ghost. They are pretty hot as well (I'd say around habanero heat), He titled them 'Canal Chilies' But I can't find anything on that. All the similar chilies seem to grow in bushes, not on stalks.


----------



## Murdstone (May 14, 2013)

It looks very similar to my cactus, hence my asking. 

The little orange guy looks like a standard orange chili, maybe a little habañero of some sort (would explain the habañero heat...).

Pertaining to the thread, I have about 20+ bhut jolokia and Trinidad scorpion seedlings going right now. Some of them are getting pretty big, even though they were started late in the season. 

I also cook with this little vial of goopy black liquid that's called Satan's Blood, it's about 800,000 Scoville and it packs a punch. Some sort of crude pepper extract. I've made my own capsaicin extracts as well, they're pretty absurd as far as heat goes.

EDIT: Heh, found it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 21, 2013)

^Reminds me a bit of the two Dave's Gourmet "sauces" I have, excessively hot but still full of flavor, in a small to medium serving of soup I could only put in a few drops, say 3 to 5 before it would become completely inedible.

They are among some of the few things that can bother my gut.


----------



## Necris (May 21, 2013)

I have Satans Rage by the same people who made Satans Blood, you can't really taste the peppers in it at all and it has a weird aftertaste, while they don't mention it anywhere on the ingredients list I'm pretty sure it contains chili extract.


----------



## Murdstone (May 22, 2013)

All_¥our_Bass;3565201 said:


> ^Reminds me a bit of the two Dave's Gourmet "sauces" I have, excessively hot but still full of flavor, in a small to medium serving of soup I could only put in a few drops, say 3 to 5 before it would become completely inedible.
> 
> They are among some of the few things that can bother my gut.



That stuff has no flavor, it's just 100% heat. I put two drops in a big crockpot of pulled pork and it's enough. I licked the excess off the top of the spout once and I can say for certain there's no flavor in it. 

While all my plants are growing I ordered some dried Trinidad Scorpions to play with in the meantime...


----------



## Mexi (Jul 11, 2013)

best hot sauce on earth


----------



## LarksTongue (Nov 19, 2013)

Trader Joe's Red Ripened Jalapeno sauce is seriously tasty. Nothing crazy on the heat scale, but a lot of solid flavor on the taste scale. Pic for relevance:






For those of you who are also Hop Heads I have a prototype hot sauce that has hops infused into the hot sauce. It is as good as it sounds.


----------



## Severance (Nov 21, 2013)

I would eat this shit on ice cream.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 21, 2013)

Best Texas Hot Sauce - BYG Sauces

We really like the Triple Dog Dare Ya and the Gnarly Knucklebuster Hickory Habanero. We also have their Catasstrophic Dogbite Habanero Sauce, but haven't opened it up yet.

Grinder's Death Nectar is the first thing I've had that was too damn hot: Schwag | Grinders T-Shirts for Sale | Grinders Pizza & Grinders West Restaurants in Kansas City's Crossroads Art District.

It took a while to build up (~30 seconds), but the heat lingered for about 4 hours.


----------



## Anton (Nov 21, 2013)

Children&#8230;.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 21, 2013)

Melinda's naga jolokia and habanero sauces are both pretty tasty.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 21, 2013)

I recently made my own hot sauce (grew my own habaneros for it) and it is pretty tasty. But my aunt got me some Ass Reaper and I LOVE it.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 21, 2013)

Severance said:


> I would eat this shit on ice cream.


There is only the great rooster.


----------



## jokerpanda (Nov 21, 2013)

en mi pueblo todas ellas son no pican...
si quieres el mal de Moctezuma te recomiendo habanero o chipotle 

so when do we start with real hot sauce?


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 21, 2013)

cholula!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 24, 2013)

The Source; 7.1m Scoville and about $100 a bottle.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally...ive found my favourite thread on SSO.


----------



## outlawzeng (Dec 6, 2013)

this is the bomb.com/forealyo


----------

